# Overclocking 2500K with H77 Chipset



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 2500K and a H77 Chipset board And I would like to know If it is possible to at least overclock it at least a little! I can't set the multiplier to anything higher than stock as its a H77, and I've tried raising the FBS but I only got to 3400 Mhz (Instead of the stock 3300 Mhz)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo? 
What do you want to do that a 3.7GHz CPU won't accomplish?
Is the rest of your hardware top quality and are you using an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan? 
OC'ing a little will not show any improvements.
OC'ing a lot will give you better benchmarks and bragging rights but little else other than voiding warranties.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

I have an Asus P8H77-M pro
I'm not using aftermarket cooling
I know that this wouldn't show that much difference, but I would still like to know if I can Overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a response from one of my overclocking friends who has a lot more experience at overclocking than me and I have been doing it a long time.

You can utilise the unlocked multiplier on H77 motherboards if you have an ivy bridge "-k" chip (3570k, 3770k) 
you cannot utilise the unlocked multiplier on non-ivy bridge CPUs (e.g. 2500k, 2600k, 2700k). 
you are not guaranteed to be able to control the VCore voltage – ymmv depending on the mobo manufacturer and BIOS, but the intel H77 spec and their boards do not allow VCore voltage control). For this reason I would strongly advise against overclocking even ivy bridge CPUs on h77.

I would heed this advice and if you really want overclock I suggest you buy a z77 motherboard and aftermarket cooler.

imo you should not attempt to overclock at all without an aftermarket cooler.


----------

